# Maximum Yield Marijuana Hypocrisy



## knowboddy (Jul 19, 2011)

hXXp://bigbudsmag.com/grow/article/maximum-yield-marijuana-hypocrisy-july-2011



> As medical marijuana growers, we need to feel safe with hydroponics retailers, hydroponics manufacturers, and hydroponics media. Because even though what we do is legal according to state laws, people can still mess with you if you grow marijuana. So trust is everything. You gotta know somebody is 100% on your side. You gotta know people are totally chill with you growing marijuana, that they are not dissing marijuana growers, that they are not ashamed to be part of the marijuana community.
> 
> When the Maximum Yield Indoor Gardening Expo happened in San Francisco in 2009 and again with the latest Maximum Yield San Francisco event on the weekend of July 16-17, 2011, it ignited a debate about trust and honesty in the hydroponics community.
> 
> ...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 20, 2011)

I call **. I was at the Expo over last weekend, and believe we did our share of tokin' with most of the vendors. I personally know the editor of Maximum Yeild....Long Time Grower...and friend.
So, If you are truly in the "industry", then you would know to STFU cause da Feds are still lurking. A$$Clown. 
You and Big Mike should hold hands and hold your own Expo. Advanced was not missed there, trust me. lol.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 20, 2011)

I really don't blame them for watching their backs.
If they target MJ, they could pull a tommy chong on them....except worse. Conspiracy to manufacture a controlled substance. Each issue of the magazine a single count if they really wanted to be hard core about it.
Welcome to the world of govt. control. The feds have the law and manpower to squash this CEO.


----------



## knowboddy (Jul 20, 2011)

NorCalHal - I just posted the story, I didn't write it.  I didn't go to the expo because I don't support people that take my money while pretending not to know me.

Mutt - That would all make more sense if it weren't for things like the THC Expo.  The sky doesn't fall simply because there's an Expo that actively promotes marijuana awareness.

The world doesn't change because people sit around wishing for it to happen.  The ones who stay hidden in the closet may one day reap the benefit of those who were brave enough to step out and force the world to recognize that there's nothing wrong with MJ, being gay, being female, or what have you.

You have to take risks and stand up for what you know is right.  Some companies are willing to do that, some aren't.  I simply choose to back those who are and don't apologize for those who aren't.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hal told you the story is bunk and yet you still bash the people at the expo?? Maybe you should listen to those with firsthand experience???


----------



## nvthis (Jul 20, 2011)

Hardly any of my friends now anything about what I do. If, for whatever reason, they should feel the need to ask me about it directly, I would feel obligated to tell them to blow it out of their anus'.. Directly. Oh, yeah.. And I am in Cali..

From the sounds of it, we are afraid of the exact same people. Theirs will show up with bulletproof vests, waving search warrants and submachine guns. But they will show up at mine wearing ski masks, waving baseball bats and a sawed off 12 gauge.. So for all intensive purposes, I don't know you and it's none of your damn business. Just remember that as the next time hit that kill, it might have come from my grow room....


----------



## Mutt (Jul 20, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hardly any of my friends now anything about what I do. If, for whatever reason, they should feel the need to ask me about it directly, I would feel obligated to tell them to blow it out of their anus'.. Directly. Oh, yeah.. And I am in Cali..
> 
> From the sounds of it, we are afraid of the exact same people. Theirs will show up with bulletproof vests, waving search warrants and submachine guns. But they will show up at mine wearing ski masks, waving baseball bats and a sawed off 12 gauge.. So for all intensive purposes, I don't know you and it's none of your damn business. Just remember that as the next time hit that kill, it might have come from my grow room....


:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

''you and big mike should hold hands and hold your own expo''...:aok: 

was he here in 09 spewing out the neck too?


----------

